# Satisfaction



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

I am new here and would like to know if anybody else feels that sharing all of your sexual fantasies with your spous is not all good.
For one I believe she may not like them and it just makes it awkward and 2 I like the fact that it's a mystery something to myself.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

we never have delved into that subject, my wife is far too conservative to discuss that stuff


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

It really depends on the two individuals. 

You obviously want to keep some secret and that's your prerogative. Also sharing fantasies FULLY should only be done if both parties are 100% secure with the relationship. Nothing is a sex killer more than to hear from your husband "I've been dreaming about this woman who served me coffee this morning. Her lips and mouth look like they could suck a golf ball through a garden hose. I've just been thinking about her taking me all the way in and licking me at the same time". Yeah, that fantasy would go over REALLY WELL!!


----------



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

it's nothing offensive of any kind just that she likes it done her way 
and when she tries to do something just for my pleasure it's kinda rusty and doesn't really work for me


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

The one sure way to guarantee that fantasies won't become realities is to keep them secret.

And remember, if you don't share yours with her, she won't share hers with you.


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Have you had any conversations about sex? If so are they right before or right after sex? If you haven't/don't really talk with her about sex in general, then I wouldn't start with fantasies. If you have talked/do talk about sex with her and you're both comfortable with the subject in general, then sure move on to fantasies. Otherwise get comfortable with just talking about sex in general.

I also think it is easier to have those conversations completely outside of the bedroom. I don't know if others would agree with that. It's just if you have those types of conversations right before or after, it is too closely tied to that specific encounter rather than being more general in nature.

I would also choose your words/verbs carefully - try to stay away from "you don't" or other negatives - instead try to focus on "I'd like to" or "it would be great if we...".


----------



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you rj700 for finally honest advice


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Just be prepared for having a fantasy that she completely rejects and says under no circumstances will ever happen. It's quite possible, and it sucks.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Interesting topic... one thing I have done that cuts along the fringe of some of my fantasies is to text my wife suggestions from a kamasutra app that I have on my iphone. Surprisingly even after 18 years of marriage, she has become very receptive to suddenly explore new things.

As a suggestion, it may be that you have to step into this slowly and carefully. BTW, my wife outwardly very conservative, but as for intimacy, let us just say she have become more of a "tiger".


----------

